
Chatbots are the future of computing - PM4Hire
https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/ibmpc-games/
======
cocktailpeanuts
i didn't see any chatbots on that page

~~~
PM4Hire
DOS was kind of a chatbot

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
First of all, there's nothing "chat" about DOS. If that was a chatbot you
could call every existing digital device a "chatbot".

Second, ask yourself honestly, how is your site even remotely related to
"chatbots are the future of computing". I almost flagged the post but didn't,
maybe your project is something really cool. Please do justice to your own
project and describe it correctly instead of blend into the latest meaningless
buzzword of today.

